# real love



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

sorry bot the quality of the pic but was on my phone this is such a beutifull pic i had to share with you all :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Oh that is SWEET!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwww lovely


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww that is such a lush pic


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mmmmmmmm dinner 


very sweet pic


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

thanks guys i should try get more up theres 2 are like that all the time


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's an amazing picture - quite often I find my dane resting her head on the cat - sure she thinks it's a warm pillow!


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

little teddys face makes me smile he looks like hes enjoying it lol


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Lol, you just made my day! I love it when big dogs become total darlings!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww gorgeous pair! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------

